# Help my johanni is swimming like this /!



## osie (Jan 6, 2008)

Just did a full tank. Clean and I think I might have done something and prematurely put him in and put him in shock but I'm not sure help please. Again he is swimming like this /


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is this the 39G tank?

What do you mean "just did a full tank"?

Did you do a full water change? (If so, did you use dechlorinator?)

Why was the fish out of the tank?

How long has the tank been set up? (These species aren't really suitable for this size tank long term, so you can't rule out an injury...)

What are the water parameters on the tank?

We really need alot more detail than you've given...

Will he eat?


----------



## osie (Jan 6, 2008)

I cleaned the whole tank out except the biofilter, and I cycled for 3 days. All the other fish are doing great except him. He is the biggest 
and healthiest one in there or at least he was but he is swimming weird and being less aggressive about his space, he is eating though so I doubt its an intestinal issue, maybe a water quality or imbalance of chemicals issue, haven't been able to test. I'm getting a 55 gallon Friday btw, and even if I wasn't, the tank they are in is perfectly fine, all have reached their max size and are 3 inches or under except the johanni who is 4 inches.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

> I'm getting a 55 gallon Friday btw, and even if I wasn't, the tank they are in is perfectly fine, all have reached their max size and are 3 inches or under except the johanni who is 4 inches.


Not sure who told you a red top zebra, greshakei (also sometimes referred to as a "red top), acei and fryeri (not an ahli) should be "3 inches or under" at adult size...All of these fish can get as large as 6 inches, and the ones you have are just beginning to sexually mature, which is when your current tank size won't be "perfectly fine". Any one of those fish (with the exception of the acei) can easily lay claim to the entire tank, and make life very miserable for the other fish. It's a good thing you're setting up the 55G this weekend. :thumb:

Let's get some more details...

How long has this tank been set up?

Why did you clean the whole tank? Could you be more specific about the cleaning? Did you remove everything? What is your usual tank maintenance routine?

What do you mean by "cycling the tank for 3 days"?

I would get test kits ASAP. I suspect you have some water quality issues, but I can't be sure that's all you have going on. However, it's going to need to be the first thing you address, since it can do long term damage to all of your fish.


----------



## osie (Jan 6, 2008)

I cleaned out the entire tank, like pumping all the water out and taking all the plastic plants and fixtures and rock and scrubbing them down because I had all these fish to over a year and until two weeks ago I had no problems. Then I saw my ice blue start acting a little funky and soon the electric yellow followed and I right started medicating for Ich but it was too late, and I was worried about losing the rest and it was getting on the rest so I cleaned the whole tank out and let it run for 3 days so that the water quality would be safe. All the fish who got Ich were quarrentiened and cured(but you know how that goes). The JOhanni was one of the ones who got lucky but as soon as I put him on the tank he started behaving weird and the first thing that came to mind was temp shock or something. He's actually doing better today because he I'd actually back in his spot gurading it. But still swimming weird. And btw I really am geting a tank of craigslist(if they would call back) and I have had most of these for 1 year 4 months same exact size when I got them which Is why I didn't make getting a bigger tank a priority because for some reason they haven't been getting bigger and I actually like them the way they are right now,  
bigger ones to me just don't have the same level of showiness, and no I'm not crazy ha.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, if the tank sat empty for 3 days, you lost every bit of the beneficial bacteria that your filtration was holding. You have to have fish in the tank (unless you're doing a fishless cycle with ammonia) in order to _keep_ the cycle.

So, basically, you're starting all over again. You overcleaned the tank and then by allowing the tank to sit without fish (even with established filter media) you had a die off of the beneficial bacteria. I'd monitor the water closely and do water changes as needed, probably daily. Feed minimally, since the tank may have to go through the full cycle again.

All that was really necessary was to treat the tank for ich with the fish still in it. :thumb:

If you hadn't added any new fish to introduce the ich, then another stressor in your tank must have caused it. Whether you see aggression or not, it can be a reality, and with this stocklist in that size tank, I don't see any way around it.

Where were these fish while the tank was sitting empty for those 3 days? Were they confined to an even smaller area?

It sounds like the johanni was injured, but it could also be a swim bladder issue from water quality/organ failure. (The body cavity of the fish will fill with fluid when the swim bladder is affected, and this will upset the equilibrium of the fish.)


----------



## osie (Jan 6, 2008)

The fish were put into a 20 gallon and 14 gallon I put the johanni alone I the 14, im possirive he's not injured, I think what you said about the equilibrium might be it, and the tank was full up on water I just let it get run through and treated for 3 days, got the temp right then put them back in


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you aware of the nitrogen cycle of a tank? (If not, I would suggest reading the articles in the library on this, as allowing the fish to go through the nitrogen cycle can do irreparable damage to them long term.)

I would also get readings on my water parameters as soon as possible. When your ammonia and nitrite start to peak (anything other than zero) you'll need to initiate frequent water changes with a good dechlorinator.


----------



## osie (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks for your help, will do. Btw just checked and the johanni's dead. That was my favorite fish, can't find another like him.


----------

